# 5 1/2 months ears still down



## Jbrowning58 (Mar 2, 2019)

I have a 5 1/2 month old German shepherd and I’m worried if his ears will stand up or not? The right seems like it’s on it’s way up but has been sitting at about half way for a while now and the left is still lying down. They stand up often but never stay up. I just wonder if I should give it more time or think about possibly taping his ears? Any suggestions?


----------



## Stillworks (Jul 12, 2018)

He just wants to stay cute forever. My guy was a late bloomer also. Don't stress over it. They'll be up before you know it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It's up to you. There are inserts, and gluing seems to be better than taping. Some dogs get really touchy about their ears. I think Uzzi is 8 months old. She has one always up and the other is up about 1/8th of the time. I think it will stand on its own though, so I am leaving it alone.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

I decided I would not worry too much and waited until my pup was done teething to make a decision if I need to intervene in the ear situation or not. I gave plenty of chew toys and snacks in the meantime to promote jaw muscle exercise and help the teething process.

Teething apparently takes some minerals from ear cartilage formation or something and once the teething stops, the ears tend to come up.

At 5.5 months, my pup had one ear up and one mostly down. After teething, the other ear came up and they've been up ever since.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I agree with the teething thing, but the use by the body of calcium is higher while the puppy grows. Increasing calcium can be risky because excess calcium can cause calcium deposits in the joints. It may be ok if the calcium/phosphorous ratio is correct, which happens when you feed raw bones. Other forms of calcium supplementing should avoided. 

But that calcium needed for growth tends to cause the ears to come down. This is why some puppies have their ears stand all the way through, and some come up after teething and some wait until they are 8 to 10 months old, sometimes older for consistent ear-carriage. I think it is all growth. 

The rule of thumb is if the ears have stood prior to the growth spurts and teething, they will stand again. 

My feeling is that if you are going to show the dog, or if having the ears not come up will cause you to be disappointed in your dog, then certainly have someone with experience help you with the ears.


----------



## usxmarine03 (Feb 12, 2017)

When I first got my GSD her eears didn’t stay standing until 8 months. It wasnt until after I started feeding raw bones


----------



## wm97 (Dec 13, 2018)

Everybody has their ears up. If they stay down, you will appreciate the unique personality it gives your pup. Don't worry about it. It will be good either way.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Don't worry about it. Different dogs, different schedules. My old guy was around 8 - 9 months when the 2nd ear was completely up.


----------

